# Онемение рук и ног, боли в спине



## Марина Б (29 Сен 2015)

Добрый день. Если это возможно, проконсультируйте, что и где можно сделать. Постоянная боль в спине, онемение рук и ног по нарастающей больше справа. была операция по поводу невриномы конского хвоста 8 лет назад.


----------



## La murr (29 Сен 2015)

*Марина Б*, здравствуйте!
Ваше сообщение перенесено в отдельную тему, в которой Вы сможете продолжить общение с врачами форума.
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------

